# Negative Review of the Day



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2021)

Samsung Chromebook 4 Plus 15.6" Laptop - 64GB​

"Your cell phone can do more than this trash. do yourself a favor don't buy this. just use your phone."


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2021)

TripAdvisor: the funniest reviews, biggest controversies and best spoofs
					


After a Blackpool hotel "fined" a guest for leaving a bad review, we look back at the biggest controversies, and the most bizarre reviews from 15 years of TripAdvisor





					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## Daniel (Apr 19, 2021)

We Taste-Tested the Papadia, the One Papa John’s Item More of a Monster Than Papa John Himself
					


There’s not much to say about how a Papadia tastes — it’s like someone took every drunk pizza you’ve ever inhaled and smooshed them into...





					melmagazine.com
				




"This food is filth, but it’s a highly specialized, innovative piece of filth, and I both applaud and respect it for that."


----------



## Daniel (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Daniel (Jul 19, 2021)

From a restaurant review: "What wasn't burnt tasted good."


----------



## Daniel (Nov 23, 2021)

Whole restaurant stinks, literally and figuratively - Review of Olive Garden Italian Restaurant, Mesa, AZ - Tripadvisor
					


Olive Garden Italian Restaurant: Whole restaurant stinks, literally and figuratively - See 217 traveler reviews, 8 candid photos, and great deals for Mesa, AZ, at Tripadvisor.





					www.tripadvisor.com
				




“Whole restaurant stinks, literally and figuratively”​
There was an odor in the restaurant that smelled like a locker room. This odor wafted over frequently and actually made the food taste peculiar.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 20, 2021)

Review for a hot chocolate mix:


> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> ​Product was very tasteless when prepared as directed.  My son told me it “tastes like a baby wipe” but I thought he was just exaggerating until I tasted it myself.  He wasn’t wrong. We instantly tossed it. Waste of money.​


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 21, 2021)

Begging the unasked question: how did the father and/or the son know what a baby wipe tastes like?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 21, 2021)

Yes, I did wonder about that. Maybe they use them as an on-the-go toothbrush?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 31, 2021)

My local Denny's was out of eggs, apparently:

"A breakfast type place that didn't have eggs. Eggs!"


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2022)

Review for a white wine:

"Maybe I just don’t have a “developed” palate, but I can’t smell anything other than cat pee."


----------



## Daniel (Jan 12, 2022)

"I haven't been to an Olive Garden in 25 years, now I remember why."


----------



## Daniel (Jan 13, 2022)

"The waitress said we were not a priority when we asked for a menu after 10 minutes for sitting with no service."


----------



## Daniel (Jan 19, 2022)

From an accurate review at Indeed.com for one of my former employers:

"It’s like working in a circus."

*🎪 *🎪


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)

These Yelp Reviews Of Newborn Babies Are Hilarious
					


Stand-up comic and writer creates Yelp reviews of newborn babies -- and they are hilarious.





					www.scarymommy.com


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)

As a kid, I wondered the same thing since I was nervous about the donkey ride down:


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2022)

Another wierd experience by another Denny's customer:









						I had a waitress totally screw up my order to the point where I thought she'd brought out another table's order. She started begging me n...
					


Mike Laughlin's answer: I went for pancakes (just pancakes) at a Denny’s. Took 20 minutes for the waitress to take my order and only then because I ran her down and asked her to come to my table. It took 45 minutes more to get the pancakes. Well you know what pancakes do to the lower intestines. ...





					qr.ae
				




"Took 20 minutes for the waitress to take my order and only then because I ran her down and asked her to come to my table. It took 45 minutes more to get the pancakes...While barely half done I go to the bathroom and when I come back the table has been cleared. I went to the cashier and the line was so long to pay that I didn’t care and just walked out. No bill and no tip. First time I ever did that and to this day I don’t have an inkling of guilt over that."


----------



## Daniel (Feb 15, 2022)

Negative comment about a mom-and-pop guitar shop:






						The Acoustic Guitar Forum - View Single Post -  Mom & Pop: Their Own Worst Enemy?
					


The Acoustic Guitar Forum - A forum for acoustic guitar enthusiasts.





					www.acousticguitarforum.com
				




A customer came in with his guitar.  When he asked if he could leave it for restringing the owner said "No, we are too busy, I would be happy to sell you some strings and you can do it yourself."  The customer looked at me rolled his eyes up to the ceiling and walked out....probably never to returen.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 18, 2022)

Miss Meow Cave Shape Self Warming Two way Conversion Cat Dog Bed Cave House, Faux Suede,Cotton Linen Fabrics, Waterproof and Nonskid Bottom,18"x14"x13" (Gray) : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies

My cat has only been able to lie on  the bed with it tilted on its side. Is he happy in the bed? Yes, but he's just as happy lying in a random cardboard box. And honestly, the box is more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 19, 2022)

I feng shuie (Chinese for add spices and sesame seeds to taste and stir until it looks like either something you want to eat or something you need to throw away) the multi-fort congestion every now and then. At the moment Mindy has 6 forts of varying sizes and levels of luxury, plus one rectangular piece of cardboard, part of a box but with no sides.

The rules are very clear here. This is Mindy's house and I am the butler.


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2022)

"Who puts thousand island on a breakfast burrito. Come on."


----------



## Daniel (Mar 27, 2022)

Another reviewer who should have gone to Taco Bell instead:

"The crab was soggy and bland and the music you have to to endure is the worst. It's too loud and I feel like I'm trapped in a broken elevator with 80s light pop music blaring in my ear."


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2022)

Barnevelder Day Old Chicks
					


Barnevelders are known for their dark brown eggs and are still very rare here in the US. Meyer Hatchery is excited to offer this stunning breed.





					www.meyerhatchery.com
				




"Now she's LOUD AS HECK.... Did I say she was LOUD?! This bird begs, gripes, alarms calls non-stop...Impossible to reason with."

~ from a review for a rare chicken breed


----------



## Daniel (May 14, 2022)

"If I wanted to have someone talk to me like I'm a half-brained toddler who licks the windows, I'll visit my mother-in-law, I don't need it from my cat's doctor... thanks!"


----------



## Daniel (Jun 6, 2022)

"I hate the smell of burning electronics in the morning....popped, frazzled, and released a stench only Dante could have envisioned."


----------



## Daniel (Jun 12, 2022)

Review for a Costco during Memorial Day weekend:

"I think they need a bigger store, this place was PACKED. The shelves were stack nicely. The staff were pleasent and friendly, MORE THEN I CAN SAY FOR THEIR CUSTOMERS. BLOCKING ISLES, RACING TO BEAT YOU DOWN AN ISLE. GEE PEOPLE. 1 LADY WAS IN AN ELECTRIC CART WITH HER DOG IN HER ARMS, COULDNT  DRIVE THE CART STRAIGHT AND THE DOG JUST KEPT BARKING. WHY DO I NEED THAT?"

Same Costco two years ago:

"Parking lot is terrible, tons of people in the store, lines are super long. Need xanax just to go here!"


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2022)

From a review for dog food:

"Blind dog pushed it OUT of the the house!...My dog hates it so much she pushed it across the room, through the doorway, out of the house onto the back porch- despite the fact that she’s BLIND and has never even SEEN the doorway! LAUGHABLE, but sad!"


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 6, 2022)

The ultimate from a cat is to turn and start kicking as if to bury it. 

Meaning: "I hate this sh*t".


----------



## Daniel (Jul 17, 2022)

"Looks like a Class Action law suit looking for a home."


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2022)

Reviews for my local Taco Bells:

"What happened to the cheap stoner food."

"You have discontinued offering tostadas. My love fades over this."

"Great food but I don't like going there much anymore because they always ask for money to help them go to college. Really I didn't give my kid's money and they're doing good."

"I can't explain why I eat Taco Bell. I just do."

"The staff looks like their always high."

"The employees look like they are part of a work release program."

"WHERE'S THE BEEF????"


----------



## Daniel (Jul 29, 2022)

"Food tastes like it was printed by a 3d printer operated by an Android who has never tasted food before, only heard it described."


----------



## Daniel (Aug 7, 2022)

Review for herbal cough syrup:

"It taste like a cross between pure wheatgrass and old motor oil and the after taste is lingering....."


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 7, 2022)

^^^ Now THAT is comedy!!!


----------



## Daniel (Sep 22, 2022)

80-Minute Narration Cruise of Saguaro Lake for One, Two, or Four from Desert Belle (Up to 52% Off)
					


During the narration cruise, participants can enjoy breathtaking views and learn about the history, geology, and wildlife of the area





					www.groupon.com
				




Horrible. The boat broke down where we sat 3 times. The air conditioning wasn't working on a 108 degree day. They overcharged for water. No narration but they had cds to sell with the narration at the end of the cruise. They said their system wasn't working. No lights in the bathroom. They should have given a refund. *People were singing the Gillians Island theme song thinking we would be stranded. *DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY!


----------

